# Reset ur ADMIN password



## Thilak (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi  

   We are going to pretend that we want to change the administrator's password. His username let's say is: admin

In that case:
1. Click Start
2. Click Run
3. Type CMD
4. Click OK
! --- <a black window should have opened> --- !
5. Now type the following: NET USER admin *
6. Now change the password to ur desire 

                                                       Enjoy 

                                                               THILAK


----------



## mohit (Jun 4, 2005)

thanx for the info buddy.. but for which version of windows is this tip for ?


----------



## Thilak (Jun 4, 2005)

*reply*

Hi m8 . 

          sorry BHAI i forget it --- ofcourse it is 4 XP PROFESSIONAL 

                                          Have a nice day 

                                                                 Thilak


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 4, 2005)

Worx in XP Home also


----------



## sanolution (Jun 6, 2005)

*man*

man this is a tip i m  saerchin for yrs

  but its no t workin here look i need to crack my college browsing pcs password but as u said i typed u r commands it asked me for a pass again for confirmation and its showing access denied   SYSTEM ERROR 5 has occured


    i neeed explanation


----------



## Thilak (Jun 6, 2005)

*Reply to sanolution----*

Hi mate 

           U type that CMD then  Asked pswd u must type your own pswd 

ones more  conform pswd  type same pswd  thats all 

                                                       Have a nice day 

                                                                                Thilak


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 6, 2005)

does not work for me, on xp pro, iget 

"the user name could not be found"


----------



## Thilak (Jun 6, 2005)

*Reply*

Hi m8 , 

         I mean just 4 Administrator not for administrative priviliaged user 
How do I get the "Administrator" name on Welcome Screen? 
======================================================= 

To get Admin account on the "Welcome Screen" as well as the other usernames, make sure that there are no accounts logged in. 

Press "ctrl-alt-del" twice and you should be able to login as administrator! 

finally worked for me after I found out that all accounts have to be logged out first  Or go to safe mod u can see there . 

                                                           THILAK


----------



## Nimda (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's a little trick. But useful only when you get the admin password *once*:

Ask your friend the administrator password once then boot with floppy drive and copy c:\windows\system32\config\sam file to floppy disk and ask him to change the password afterwards.. 

Whenever you want to access his computer just replace that SAM file with your SAM file located in floppy now you can login with your old password!


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 7, 2005)

Its better to delete the SAM file and reset the password instead of replace tingy.


----------



## abhishek_734 (Jun 8, 2005)

hi mate. 
         it works in win 2000 also.
            but you can't change the administrator password while logged in as user or guest


----------



## Thilak (Jun 8, 2005)

*Reply*

Hello , 

           I repeat onesmore it does"nt work when LOG IN as a user 

It works only in "ADMINISTRATIVE privileaged USER" only. Suppose If it is working in ordinary user modu --- What is the privasy of this OS ???? 

Why don"t u thinking in a manufactorer of OS side???? 

Don"t make self as aselfish man 

                         Have a nice day 

                                               Thilak


----------



## theKonqueror (Jun 9, 2005)

What 2 do if we forget the admin pw, and accidently shut down system?


----------



## satyamy (Aug 5, 2006)

Thilak said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> We are going to pretend that we want to change the administrator's password. His username let's say is: admin
> 
> ...


 
Thanks it works


----------



## arunks (Aug 6, 2006)

whats special ...u can do change password of any usr from right clicking my computer and then click on "manage" and after select any user in user tab on left side..and select "set password"


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

nice it worked


----------



## yash (Aug 26, 2006)

hmm if theres a way to recover password of a windows installation that got corrupted?I mean I cant boot into that installation of windows anymore and want to use recovery console but dont remember the admin password.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 29, 2006)

well here is one more

net localusers Administrators (username) /add

makes u the administrator of the PC...these commands work only on XP....mind it...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

Age old stuff for me.
I can even break any pwd ( no matter windows or linux) , without the need to be logged in in advance.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 29, 2006)

Well you can also create a password reset disk


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Frnds

One of my frnd has lost her administrative password, nw every time she has to log in as guest. She asked me what to do, bt i wasnt sure.
Can u ppl plz guide me as what to do ?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2007)

uhu....Good Work..


----------



## Dharmpal Singh (Mar 10, 2007)

Not New


----------

